# ser/estar casado



## chica11

Hola!

He oido las dos formas varias ocasiones:  Ella es casada/ Ella está casada o él es casado/él está casado.  ¿Cuál forma sería correcta o ambos?  ¿Cuál es la diferencia?  ¿¿Decir, está casado/a significa que no es un buen matrimonio, y es posible que se vayan a divorciar?? Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas!!

Saludos!

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Phryne

Hola chica!

En lo que respecta al uso, no hay diferencia. Ambas son correctas, se usan por igual y significan lo mismo. Hilando super fino, supongo que la diferencia está en que en el ejemplo "ella es casada", "casada" implica lo que ella es, como decir "ella es abogada", "ella es alta". En el caso "ella está casada" está bien porque la gente no nace "casada", sino que hoy "está" casada, pero no lo estaba ayer, y quién sabe mañana. Ojo, eso no quiere decir que ella tenga un mal matrimonio...

Como dije, esto es hilando MUY fino, porque en la práctica ambas se usan de la misma forma y están 100% bien!

Espero que te haya servido. Saludos


----------



## Antartic

Es casada se refiere al estado civil o a la situacion civil, similar a soltero viudo o divorciado. Se puede usar la frase sola: Soy casado(a).
Está casada, se usa en la generalmente en la frase _ella está casada con X_. También se podría usar como respuesta a una pregunta sobre tu vida en general:
A: ¿Y cómo te ha ido hasta ahora?
B: Bueno..., estoy casado, sin trabajo y sin dinero.


----------



## fenixpollo

Hilando muy fino, como dice Phyrne, una traducción podría ser:

Ella es casada -- She's a married woman
Ella está casada -- She's married

Así lo veo yo.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Estoy de acuerdo con fenixpollo. Igualmente se puede decir :

Ella está divorciada = She is divorced
Ella es divorciada = She is a divorcee


----------



## Rayines

Saben qué?....Que me parece que con divorciado/a se usa más de las dos maneras indistintamente, pero con casado/a, en lenguaje coloquial decimos un poquito más: "Está casado/a".


----------



## gotitadeleche

Y también en el inglés de EEUU es mucho más común decir "She is divorced/married" que decir "She is a divorcee" o aún menos "She is a married woman".


----------



## chicalita

eg:
Está casado con ella.
Estaba casada con Miguel.

and never

Es casado con .....?


----------



## carola_fariasm

It is most of times used with _estar . _I have heard _es casado_ but that is not common


----------



## Gaia

Hi !
El eterno problema del ser y estar... Yo soy mujer (siempre y lo he sido, y es más que probable que siga siéndolo), pero yo estoy casada, es un estado más o menos temporal...
Espero haber sido de ayuda.
Have a nice day !


----------



## Like an Angel

Si la pregunta es ¿Cuál *es* su estado civíl?, la respuesta es: él *es* casado/soltero/viudo/etc.-

Si la pregunta es ¿Con quién *está* casado?, la  respuesta es: él está casado con ella/él.-

Si la pregunta es ¿Cuál *era* su estado civíl cuando te conoció?, la respuesta es: él *estaba* casado *con* mi mejor amiga, o él *era* casado.

Nunca: él *es* casado *con *ella.

Espero que me hayas entendido


----------



## chicalita

Gaia said:
			
		

> Hi !
> El eterno problema del ser y estar... Yo soy mujer (siempre y lo he sido, y es más que probable que siga siéndolo), pero yo estoy casada, es un estado más o menos temporal...
> Espero haber sido de ayuda.
> Have a nice day !




yes, that's why I wondered, why is it a temporary state - even though these days it seems to really be - but being something like a student is referred to as a permanent state.


----------



## Alunarada

never "es casado con" it just doesnt exist

i think the verb "estar" is used when verb+ casada ("adjetive")
Example: "está casada"

it is used the verb "ser" if u add a noun, that is verb+ noun+ "casada" (adjetive)
example: "una persona casada" , es "una mujer casada"


----------



## mexnack

Gaia said:
			
		

> Hi !
> El eterno problema del ser y estar... Yo soy mujer (siempre y lo he sido, y es más que probable que siga siéndolo), pero yo estoy casada, es un estado más o menos temporal...
> Espero haber sido de ayuda.
> Have a nice day !



Yo ESTOY vivo y algún día dejaré de estarlo porque moriré.

Después de morir no SERÉ muerto sino que ESTARÉ muerto y esto a pesar que este estado parece bastante duradero. Incluso más que el de ESTAR casado.

No sé, el criterio de la temporalidad no parece muy definitivo.


----------



## Maeron

Although "temporary" vs. "permanent" serves as a useful rule of thumb for deciding whether to use _estar_ or _ser_, it can lead you astray in a few cases. The real distinction is "state, condition, location" (_estar_) vs. "essence, being, nature" (_ser_) That is why, for example, you say "_está muerto_" even though death is permanent; it's because it is a state.

Thinking of it this way, it makes sense that _estar_ is usually used with _casado_, but not invariably. If you've seen the film "Toy Story 2", you might remember the scene in the toy store when our heroes have a close encounter with Tour Guide Barbie, and Mr. Potato Head is repeating to himself "I'm a married spud. I'm a married spud." This is the kind of situation when a person would say to himself, "_soy casado_."


----------



## Mercemar

We use _es casado _sometimes talking about somebody who is married and we eat some words: _es un hombre casado._ 
It´s very informal
Sorry for my English


----------



## heineken

alguien podria ayudarme a traducir un trabajo por favor


----------



## Ilmo

Yo también solía extrañarme, por qué se dice que alguien "está casado", pues entiendo que el casamiento es un estado mas bien permanente. Pero al fin encontré la solución:
Siempre cuando el adjetivo sea el participio de un verbo, es obligatorio usar el verbo estar, pues de otro modo, con el verbo ser + participio se forma una oración pasiva.
Si dijo que "soy casado con ella", significa que "se me casa con ella", es decir, se trata de realizar el casamiento con mi novia.
En todos casos similares hay que usar el verbo estar, no obstante si el estado sea permanente no no.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

El otro día estuve intentado explicar el uso de "ser" y "estar" dejando de lado el tema de la temporalidad. Era algo así:


Yes, but there are exceptions like "estoy muerto". I think you can say "ser" is for what defines your person, so you say "estar muerto" because it doesn't matter how you are after death and it does not define you as person.

This also explains why you can say "ella era joven", because althought youth is not permanent and she is not young anymore because of getting old, "joven" was what defined her person once ago.


¿Qué os parece esta idea?


----------



## mhp

Ilmo said:
			
		

> Pero al fin encontré la solución:
> Siempre cuando el adjetivo sea el participio de un verbo, es obligatorio usar el verbo estar, pues de otro modo, con el verbo ser + participio se forma una oración pasiva.



That's a good general rule but as usual there are many exceptions. For example it is "estar ser agarrado" (ser tacaño) or "estar ser aficionado"

As for "ser/estar casado" in most Latin American countries the common form is "ser casado" in Spain the common form is "estar casado".

Most adjectives can be used with either ser or estar. But they change meaning, sometimes very drastically.


----------



## chicalita

mhp said:
			
		

> That's a good general rule but as usual there are many exceptions. For example it is "estar ser agarrado" (ser tacaño) or "estar ser aficionado"
> 
> As for "ser/estar casado" in most Latin American countries the common form is "ser casado" in Spain the common form is "estar casado".
> 
> Most adjectives can be used with either ser or estar. But they change meaning, sometimes very drastically.



But this is the opposite of what Carola said and she is from a Latin American country.  So is it generally a cultural difference?

And it does seem agreed upon that if there is a modifier used with 'casado' then 'ser' is used, otherwise it's 'estar'.  Do I have that right?


----------



## mhp

chicalita said:
			
		

> But this is the opposite of what Carola said and she is from a Latin American country. So is it generally a cultural difference?


  If you have noticed, all the people from Spain say that “soy casado/a” is wrong. Carola from Chile said it is used but not common. Like an Angle from Argentina gives a very complicated usage of “ser/estar casado”. I was told by my Mexican teacher that “ser casado” is perfectly acceptable in Mexico. My oxford dictionary says “ser casado” is AmL usage. You draw conclusions from all these yourself. 



			
				chicalita said:
			
		

> And it does seem agreed upon that if there is a modifier used with 'casado' then 'ser' is used, otherwise it's 'estar'. Do I have that right?


  Are you referring to “es un hombre casado”? Hombre is not a modifier. The modifier is casado. What this says is “es un hombre (que es/está casado)”.


----------



## roddy06

Los verbos ser y estar se pueden usar para expresar el estado civil de uno, ¿verdad?  Por ejemplo:

Es casada y tiene tres hijos.  Marta está casada con Julio.
En la primera oración, sin embargo, ¿podría ser está casada y tiene tres hijos?

Mil gracias.


----------



## kazijistan

En este caso, sì.


----------



## roddy06

La duda siempre mata.
Gracias.


----------



## JB

There is a subtle difference in meaning, even though both may be translated as "is married."
Since "estar" refers to states (as in "el estado"), 
*Está casado* is literally *He is married.*
Since "ser" refers to  (what is seen as) essential nature or characteristics ("el ser humano" is "the human being")
*Es casado* is literally *He is a married person/man.*

If a hot, beautiful, horny babe in a low-cut dress at a party made a sexual suggestion to me, I, being the moral, faithful, pure and noble man that I am, would react by saying, "Please!  I'm a married man!" which could be translated as

*¡Por favor! Soy casado!*

Claro, esto es simplemente un ejemplo hipotético.


----------

